# 3 wheeler fender repair????



## bloodtrail (Nov 21, 2003)

kids were climbing on my 3 wheeler in the garage an cracked the plastic fender,, any suggestions on repairing it?,,ty


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

You might be able to use some fiberglass patch or bondo to fix it or try getting some pieces of metal and pop rivet them in place. It might look ugly but it will work.

If all else fails look up ebay. they have all kinds of parts for old machines on there.

good luck


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Check around some area body shops. They make a thing called a "plastic welder", its primarily used to repair splits and cracks on the "rubber" facias and bumpers of cars but will work on your fenders as well.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

drill some holes next to the crack on both sides and use zip ties.

looks hideous but it works.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I bet you can get the exact replacement part, used without spending a fortune if you look on Ebaymotors.com I've had great luck getting parts there for my 1985 honda atc 110.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I agree with steve...Ebay and you should be able to get a new fender for a good price!


----------

